# shadybug loft back



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## calmcool410 (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow I Love That


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My grandkids watch the babys through the plexiglass port holes in the nest box


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

How much time do you have in it from start to finish?

Walter


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

again, can I have it?...lol..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Covenant Loft said:


> How much time do you have in it from start to finish?
> 
> Walter


I stared in oct and finished in may I built it all in sections It only took one day to assemble it It was painted before it was assembled


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> again, can I have it?...lol..


No you cant have it. LOL What would i do with my birds


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I stared in oct and finished in may I built it all in sections It only took one day to assemble it It was painted before it was assembled


Well once again I have to say you did a great job it looks awesome, to bad poop has to get all over something that nice looking.

Walter


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is adorable?

Can we see the other side?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

That came out very nice, great JOB !!!


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Phenomenal lookin


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug loft, what is that white roll on the bottom left of loft? Is it a pull out extension cord or is it something else? Why do you have three doors at rear bottom? Are they access doors or used for vents? Excellent job, very professional.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

The left door is where the fan is now, the other 2 i use to feed, the white cord is a cord i use to plug into the house for electric. If you can see i had shelves inside to set the feed and water on but i removed them because the took up to much room.

Heres the fan now.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's some of the only pics i took of it in the basement, where i built it over the winter. It went together like a puzzle. Perfectly i might add. lol


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

nice bucks


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks great, like a beautiful doll house. Your birds will love it.


----------

